# driving routes uk to Peloppenese



## hollyjones (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi. I'd appreciate any advice on good routes with maybe favourite stops, for us to travel next year to Koroni from uk with our dog-west highland terrier. This would be a total 6 week trip. I see one route includes the ferry from Italy and another is over the mainland any experiences. particularly taking a dog along. and advice on vet stops for pet passport checking etc. Many thanks


----------



## vass1 (Sep 10, 2009)

hollyjones said:


> Hi. I'd appreciate any advice on good routes with maybe favourite stops, for us to travel next year to Koroni from uk with our dog-west highland terrier. This would be a total 6 week trip. I see one route includes the ferry from Italy and another is over the mainland any experiences. particularly taking a dog along. and advice on vet stops for pet passport checking etc. Many thanks


Hi Holly
Yes we have done this many times over the past 8 yrs.
I can give you detailed info on our preferred route if you wish
just get back to me or call me on 07929145049
thanks


----------

